
Tesla investor Steve Jurvetson drives off in the first Model S - mtgx
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/tesla-investor-steve-jurvetson-drives-off-in-the-first-model-s/
======
IanDrake
I'm surprised by the amount of negativity here. These are some of the most
advanced cars ever made and they're made in the US.

Keep in mind, Tesla is at the very beginning of the adoption curve for
electric cars. When I was a kid, in 1984, my dad bought a CD player for $1K.
It was an expensive "toy" for rich people. I'll spare you the rest of the
story.

As for the government backed loan, I blame the government, not the
corporations that take it.

~~~
redorb
A friends dad once told me he wasn't responsible for his credit card debt
because the companies kept sending him credit card offers. I believe in
personal responsibility. Let the government do what it does best.. Schools,
prisons (I dont like the privatization of prisons), streets, highways .... But
I wish they would stay away from business loans

------
rdl
I was kind of annoyed after a meeting (and an annoying electrical problem with
my audi's parking sensors) the other day, so I drove over to the Tesla dealer
in Menlo Park -- sitting in an awesome $100k car is a great motivator to work
on a startup faster (so as to be able to buy a Tesla and a house to charge it
in).

The interesting thing I learned is that a lot of the Tesla Roadsters will be
available as Certified Pre-Owned, starting in Fall 2012 and pretty much into
2013. They had a bunch of them out for "lease a Roadster until your Model S is
ready", and those are delivery positions in Fall 2012; there was also a lease
program which will be expiring in 2013 as well (since the Roadster is no
longer in production). I am still a lot more into a Model S sized car (luxury
and functionality over performance and "fun"), but it would be a good option.

~~~
mhb
Why did they discontinue Roadster production?

~~~
mhb
Info on Roadster discontinuation:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/08/automobiles/08TESLA.html?_...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/08/automobiles/08TESLA.html?_r=2&emc=eta1)

~~~
techdmn
Thanks for the link. The article states that Tesla hopes to have a next
generation Roadster available in 2013 or later. Arguably a production gap,
which isn't unheard of even for larger auto makers. It is an awfully long gap
though, a few months would be more typical. "Or later" is a little ominous as
well.

~~~
sp332
Reminds me of the Magratheans sleeping until the galactic economy was ready
for custom planets again :)
<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magrathea#Magrathea>

------
linhat
The key is an actual (albeit stylized) miniature version of the Model S [1],
you can see it right in the beginning of the video being handed over. Why did
nobody think of this before. I just love the immediate connection one makes
with this object. While the features it brings to the table (unlocking car
doors on approach, loading personal settings, etc.) are nothing really new,
there seems to be one missing: the only thing I don't see is a way to connect
it to my keychain, but that would probably only destroy its beautiful finish.

So how is this kind of design strategy called, if there is a name for it at
all? I am asking, because it strikes me as really obvious, while it seems like
one does not see it too often.

[1] <http://www.teslamotors.com/models/features#/styling> (scroll down to
about half of the page)

~~~
obilgic
Porsche has the same type of key

[https://www.google.com/search?q=porsche+key&hl=en&sa...](https://www.google.com/search?q=porsche+key&hl=en&safe=off&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=_m3QT93HCez34QTZ-
Mm6DA&ved=0CFgQsAQ&biw=1436&bih=806)

~~~
Too
As if todays car keys aren't big enough already!

Seriously, why is everything you have to carry with you getting bigger and
bigger. Phones and car keys being the two main villains here.

------
bking
If I were a few more years along into my career I would have preordered my
Model S for sure. I will have to wait a few years I guess.

------
kondro
So… when do these start shipping to Australia? :-)

~~~
cynix
At double the price of what people in other countries pay, I'm not sure if I
should look forward to it.

------
andyjohnson0
Rich guy get new expensive car. Why is this important?

~~~
pilif
Rich guy gets to drive a car built by the company he has invested in despite
the fact that what the company is doing was, until very recently, said to be
completely impossible.

Now, as an engineer, I of course value actually building the thing much higher
than investing into getting it built, but I still would give the investors
some credit for actually believing that Tesla was able to accomplish the very
unlikely.

In the context of HN, this is IMHO interesting a) because it's about the
engineering feat of building that car and b) about investors investing in
something they actually believe in as opposed to something to make a quick
buck with.

~~~
andyjohnson0
The article says nothing about the engineering technology used to construct
what I agree is an impressive vehicle. And it doesn't say anything useful
about how Tesla aims to get traction in the electric vehicle sector.

Instead we learn how a wealthy guy can write a cheque on impulse for a very
expensive new car "...and then toss it across the table. Everyone was
stunned.”.

I don't begrudge the guy his money. I'm sure he's earned it and he gets to
decide how to spend it, but the fawning style of this article annoyed me.

Telsa's technology and Telsa the business are totally on-topic for HN, but
this article isn't about any of those things.

------
OstiaAntica
A wealthy "investor" in a rigged game-- a company backed by half a billion
dollars in taxpayer loan guarantees-- gets a new toy car. A car for which
there is no market and is worse for the environment than regular cars, as it
relies on toxic batteries and an inefficient power grid that is majority coal
burning.

~~~
j_col
Doesn't stop me from wanting to buy one (badly). If only they exported to
Europe (hey, we send you our cars, so why not return the love?).

~~~
arethuza
Out of interest, what appeals to you about the Tesla S? It's clearly a lovely
bit of technology but personally I can't get past the idea of the limited
range (maximum of 300 miles) and obvious potential difficulties around
recharging.

[NB I'm in no way implying that anyone has to justify their tastes in cars (or
anything else) - I'm just interested!]

~~~
Retric
How often do you actually drive 200+ miles in a single day? Personally I have
averaged 8k miles per year over the last 5 years and renting a car for the
single long trip 340 miles I have made over that time period is not exactly a
big deal.

PS: People talk about how long it takes to get a full charge but if you can
add 100 miles to the range in an hour while your stopped for lunch that bumps
the daily range to 400 which would have more than covered me, but they can
apparently get close to a full charge in 45 minutes.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
There is an episode of Top Gear where Clarkson shows off his newly purchased
Ford Blow-job (or something). And the other presenters move in for the kill.
Clarkson clearly knew what was coming ...

    
    
      - How many miles per gallon do you get?
      - Errr..
      - Is it 4 miles per gallon?
      - And how big is the tank?
      - Errr
      - Only enough room for 19 gallons?
      - Err, yes.
      - So thats 76 miles on one tank?
      - Err Yes
      - And how far away from the office do you live?
      - Err, 77 miles.
    

Yes, Clarkson was willing to buy a car that would need refilling every time he
drove to or from the office.

Seriously, do not worry about "only 300 miles and I will need to charge it".
People will buy it, and _then_ go look for a plug in station.

~~~
arethuza
Not the best example to pick - didn't he return his Ford GT for quality
problems and describe the short time he had it as "The most miserable month’s
motoring it is possible to imagine."?

